# women's work boots?



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

ugh, for 2 days solid i've been working outside--gardening, barn cleaning, goat worming, etc. lots of time on my feet, lots of walking and hard work. i wore shoes that were not meant for this much action, and now i am paying for it, my feet ache terrible. 

i dont' need steel toed boots, but any women out there have a pair of farm work boots that work well for you? i am not sure about lacing types or pull on, leaning towards pull on but for certain, nothing with a heel! just need something rugged that can be worn for hours at a time, with very good support. and not horribly expensive either! asking a lot, i know, but anybody have something to suggest??


----------



## upnorthlady (Oct 16, 2009)

Women's work boots are hard to find. You might try going to shoebuy.com and check out what they have there. I have ordered from them before because I need shoes with a steel shank for my totally flat feet. (not steel toes, but a good supportive steel shank). They always have sales and their prices are reasonable. Other ideas might be to check out your local farm supply store. Sometimes they carry work boots. Also, try on some men's boot styles. They might fit you!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Skechers make a nice womans work boot. One is called Lumberjack. I have 2 pairs diffrent styles. The are very comfortable, well made and no steel toe. Got them at Value City.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

When not laid off due to budget cuts , I work at a state park. I wear work boots and must be comfortable and capable of anything. As the only female on the park, I 'could' get away with a black work oxford when I'm inside, but then that's just changing and remembering to take two pairs to work.

I discovered, quite by accident, how great the work boots were for other things like farm chores and chaperoning with the highschool band, which is a walk fest if there ever was one.

I find work boots everywhere, but to find the best boot at a good price, it takes a little looking. My favorite's are by Teva, the outdoors, water sports company. I purchased them at one of the big box stores, GB Shoe Warehouse I think. I paid about $60 on clearance.

I also have a pair of Wolverines, purchased at Sears for about $80 which are super comfy, not terribly heavy and I can wear them on 20 hour days. They're waterproof and by far my favorite on the farm as well. 

All of my boots lace up. I have 4 pairs which means I can rotate so that wet ones can dry, etc. Mine are all 'hikers' and serious boots. If you've never had a hiker, get fitted at an outfitters, even if you don't buy there, so that you can get a feel for how they should fit and wear. For the fitting, there should be a steep incline (usually a ramp) in the store so that you can tell if the fit is proper for uneven ground. 

Spend extra time trying them out in the store... wear them about until the store clerks wonder what you're doing... (The sears store clerks were really weirded out by my being there more than 2 minutes). Jump and run in them while you're trying on too.

Good luck finding some good boots! I recommend it, highly

dawn


----------



## Lada (Jun 7, 2008)

I have a pair of Muck Boots that I wear from fall to early summer. My feet get hot in them above 85 degrees or so, but by that time I'm usually wearing crocs anyway. I love them. Super comfy, completely waterproof, good support, clean up perfectly. They have shoes too, if that's more up your alley. The boots I have are the Chore boots, and I have the 15" so they're great if I'm walking around in high wet grass or doing really yucky stuff. Keep my pants or legs clean and dry.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

I have a pair of work boots from Lands End that I love; they have great support and come in wide width if necessary. I think they were about $50-$70. Also try www.sierratradingpost.com. They sell overstocks of outdoor gear and you can get some fantastic deals from them.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Whites. They are spendy at first, but as five or ten years go by and you have the same sturdy work boots when you would have bought a number of other cheaper pairs and the Whites are still going strong....they are so much cheaper in the long run. When the soles wear out, you can have them resoled. When the leather wears out, they will rebuild the whole boot for you. I love my White's boots!


----------



## HorseGirl31 (Apr 7, 2010)

I have a pair of $80 Ariat Terrain boots that I LOVE. Lace up, and has a slight heel, but super comfy! I could wear them all day long and be perfectly fine. 
Hope you find the right shoes!


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm going to get a pair of men's work boots. I wear a size 10W shoe (got a LOT turned down for foot!) so, as you might imagine, my shoe choices (that I can afford anyway) are somewhat limited.

It's a thought...


----------



## BonnieDale Farm (Apr 30, 2011)

Tractor Supply sells womens work boots. I purchased a pair of Georgia lace ups there,..they are available in wide and in steel toe or not,..also they are VERY comfortable. Probably the most comfortable pair of boots I have ever bought. Also like the muck boots too,..great for working in mud and rain.


----------



## airotciv (Mar 6, 2005)

chewie said:


> ugh, for 2 days solid i've been working outside--gardening, barn cleaning, goat worming, etc. lots of time on my feet, lots of walking and hard work. i wore shoes that were not meant for this much action, and now i am paying for it, my feet ache terrible.
> 
> i dont' need steel toed boots, but any women out there have a pair of farm work boots that work well for you? i am not sure about lacing types or pull on, leaning towards pull on but for certain, nothing with a heel! just need something rugged that can be worn for hours at a time, with very good support. and not horribly expensive either! asking a lot, i know, but anybody have something to suggest??


I understand the expensive thing, but I bought a pair of Muck boots for $80.00 (still much the same price on sale), 10 years ago, and they are still going strong. It can be more expensive, buying cheap boots than saving up for good boots. I don't know if $80.00's+ is exspensive, was for me, so I pooled all my Christmas, Birthday and a bought the Mucks. So Happy, bought my DH a pair for his birthday.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

i guess when i think expensive for work boots, i am thinking over 150bucks, so $80 seems very fair. 

i looked at those ariat types, and like em. i'll look into those other brands, haven't heard of them all! i have a pair of skeechers that are older, the shoes that guys wore several years go. but they have big grippy bottoms, and aren't really what i want to wear to town anymore, so these will be what i can use til i find a more 'work' pair. 

i was curious as to if you like lacing types or pull on types better, seems the lace kind are more popular. i do need ankle support, so will look into a pair soon. thanks for the suggestions!! and, yup, i look in the mens' dept too, i do NOT have a 'petite' foot! (sadly, nothing on me is petite!)


----------



## sarhound (Mar 11, 2008)

I have 3 pair of the Ariat Terrain boots- one pair is almost 5 years old now, wear them around the farm for general chores. Have a second pair about 4 years old for riding, and a new pair that I wear for work (I'm a home health nurse, have a lot of rural patients who live in the boonies.) I can hike forever in these critters. 

I've put a pair of insoles in the oldest pair, and they're still kicking. They just might live forever, which would suit me just fine.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I love Muck boots. I wear them year round. I wear the scrub boot style in the summer. I have the Chore and Hoser that I wear in the winter. I also have the Tack style. 
I have lots of boots that lace up but they go un-worn because I'm always in too much in a hurry to lace them up. So now I always look for boot I can just step into.


----------



## Caitedid (Jun 2, 2004)

Hippygirl- My feet are the same size as yours, I wear Redwing pull-ons with the steel toe. http://www.redwingshoes.com/red-wing-shoe/2254-red-wing-shoes/2254-red-wing-mens-11-inch-pull-on-brown Mine are a men's 8 I think, wide width (they're at the barn, so not for sure). These do not have as much ankle support, but I can't wear tight shoes anymore as it makes the neuropathy in feet flare up. Think it may be about time to replace mine, as the hog manure hasn't been good for the leather at all.


----------

